# walk behind snowblower to lawn tractor



## Bobbin (Feb 17, 2014)

We have a circular driveway and a walk behind snow blower has been OK.  But we're not gettin' any younger (55 and 65) and as the 55 yr. old half of the partnship I have no desire to walk behind anything, thanks!  Need thoughts on "upgrading" to a riding snow blower.  I have a basic understanding about one and two stage snowblowers, but not much more.  Need your help.


----------



## arbutus (Feb 17, 2014)

If you are looking for a lawn or garden tractor mounted two stage snowblower, offer to operate a friend's rig a few times, or just stop in when you see someone blowing snow when you are out and about and ask.

The big question is how much machine do you need for your driveway and area?  A Craftsman or similar lawn tractor with wheel weights and chains may get the job done fine.  A Deere X500 with weights and chains will move 8 inches of heavy wet snow without trouble.  A B series Kubota with a cab and front mounted blower will have you wishing for more snow.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 17, 2014)

How big is your property?  Can you justify a compact utility tractor?  If so, there are many more options.

If you're stuck in lawn / garden tractor territory, then the next question would be whether or not you like to tinker with old stuff.

International made a mean 42" snowblower (I just sold mine recently) for their old IH Cub Cadets (the original / famous / real Cub Cadets, pre-1981), which would go thru just about anything, even mounted to my little old Cub 123 (12 hp hydrostatic).  You can pick up a full rig in good condition for under $1000, and it will outlast the Chinese junk you can buy today, but will require some mechanical interest from time to time.

I picked up a 4wd compact utility tractor 25 hp diesel with cat.1 3-point hitch, and just mounted a Woods SB64S snowblower (64" wide) to it, and that will go thru anything.  Cuts the time to do my 450 foot driveway and two parking areas down to about 1/4 what it would take with a walk behind or garden tractor.  In my case, the primary goal was speed, as I still want to get to work at a decent time on snow days.  Cost for CUT's varies from $8k (1980's vintage) to $25k (new), and the snowblower will cost $2k - $3k.  If you buy used, you can usually sell it for close to what you have into it, almost regardless of how long you keep it.


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for the good information.  Our property is 2 3/4 acres and we're avid landscapers, DIYers.  We have a circular driveway and large "landing area" in front of the barn, entire driveway is stonedust.  Also, we snow blow a path around the perimeter of the yard for "dog dooty".  The Ariens ST824 has served us well but is definitely on its last legs, so we've switched to the newer Ariens we share with BIL next door (1124pro).  I am the designated lawn mower and I like my self-propelled Toro mower so have no real interest in a riding mower (we share one of those, too and I never use it).  I rather like the idea of a smaller, diesel tractor that could be fitted out with attachments that would more exactly fit our needs.  As with anything, the devil is in the details; the helpmeet worked for many years at a nursery/garden centre and is very familiar with Kubotas... I was hoping for less money, but all things considered it seems that would be the better option.  The devil is finding a used model that won't break the bank.


----------



## arbutus (Feb 19, 2014)

Don't know exactly what your budget is, but I mentioned the Deere X500.  My brother in law has one with the blower for the winter time and a johnny bucket on the front for summer time wheelbarrow duty.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 19, 2014)

Bobbin said:


> I rather like the idea of a smaller, diesel tractor that could be fitted out with attachments that would more exactly fit our needs.  As with anything, the devil is in the details; the helpmeet worked for many years at a nursery/garden centre and is very familiar with Kubotas... I was hoping for less money, but all things considered it seems that would be the better option.  The devil is finding a used model that won't break the bank.


Around here, it's Deere or nothing.  Something about the old Mennonites thinking red tractors are too flashy.  ;-)  In any case, a Deere x55 series (655, 755, 855, 955), manufactured 1986 - 1998 by Yanmar is a good compromise between modern convenience and price.  You can buy an 855 MFWD (4wd) with a front-end loader for under $10k in good condition, and add to it whatever you wish.

Three pieces of advice on a front end loader:

1.  If you want one, buy it with the tractor.  You'll pay a LOT more to buy them separately, if shopping used.
2.  Think real hard about buying anything 2wd with a FEL.  Going down any sort of slope with weight in the loader in 2wd is very dangerous.  Many will say that 4wd is mandatory for loader work, in tractors this small, and I tend to agree.
3.  Manual steering with 4wd and an FEL will make you hate yourself.  Stick with powered steering.

I do occasionally see Kubota's, but know nothing about them.  Might be a good option, if you want to save money, since they do seem to run a lot less than Deere.  Accessories are usually third-party, and the same price either way.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 19, 2014)

I'd love one of those compact utility tractors as well, but I feel I'd need some kind of barn to put it in.


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 19, 2014)

Yanmar is a big name in marine diesels.  Again, thanks for good feedback, esp. regarding 4WD and power steering!


----------

